# Snapper Throats & Fajitas!



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Decided to grill some throats and fajtas yesterday!
Fajita Marinade
Herdez Salsa Verde 2 cans
Lime Juice 1 or 2 limes
Fiesta fajita seasoning
Soy Sauce 1/4 cup
Worcesterschire Sauce 1/4 cup
Snapper
Spray w/ Olive Oil
Sprinkle Tony C's (to taste)

Enjoy!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

okay i will bite whats a snapper throat?


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

A rare bird that has tiny wings! 
It's the throat out of a fish. The piece of meat that most throw away, It's loacted between the gills and the pectoral fins. It's the best part of a redfish or snapper IMO. And grilled is the only way to go! Leave the scales on and face them down on the pit. Soon as the meat flakes it's done.
Nice grub dos!
--Hop


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hop, try scaling them (before they come off the fish) and tossing them in a deep fryer. The Yacht Club in Port Isabel built a big following on them done that way. Also, the photo shows throats without the skirts (belly meat) and that is as good or better than the main part of the throat. 

Redfish throats aren't half bad either and AJ's may be the best of all. I've doubled my take at the cleaning table many times from guys who don't want to bother with/don't know/have bone issues. Once I traded a barely keeper flounder for probably 25 pounds of the best eating ever. I love those guys.


----------

